# Post Every Time You Make New Art



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2016)

Surprised this thread doesn't exist already. Just post your newest piece here!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 5, 2016)

I've actually been waiting for a thread like this
I'm surprised its finally been created

ANWAYS I want to show two of my latest drawings


This is of Skweekerz in a witch costume for Halloween from yesterday


And this is a finished freebie for somebody at toyhou.se from an hour ago.


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2016)

victor from yuri!! on ice for todays inktober~


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 9, 2016)

a gift for my smol friend on FB


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 10, 2016)

Just completed these as part of a commission for Cadbberry ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

just finished this lil grill yesterday


Spoiler: big and blue


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 11, 2016)

How are people so good at art, I'm so jealous.
Anyways, here's a piece I finished a few hours ago


100% accurate representation of my art


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2016)

..


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

This is my current wip of my oc Drowsy. I'm pretty proud of it so far but it still needs a lot of work done. But knowing me I probably won't ever finish it. ;-;


----------



## Pearls (Oct 17, 2016)

I drew this for Cadbberry yesterday


Spoiler


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

my new mermaid ^w^~


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 17, 2016)

Sketchy doodles ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

The best thing i'll ever draw


----------



## Chiblis (Nov 6, 2016)

Past two commissions I did:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 6, 2016)

i've been trying to create more realistic art lately ;v;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 7, 2016)

I tend to use bases quite a bit...


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 8, 2016)

A small and precious witch for somebody on another site!


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2016)

i'm dumb + posted in the wrong thread


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 14, 2016)

My most recent works ♥


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 23, 2016)

i draw too much lmao


----------



## Hatori (Nov 23, 2016)

Trying out a new chibi style and also practicing on my coloring style... Currently working on another piece

These are kind of big so I'll put them in spoilers



Spoiler:  1













Spoiler:  2


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 23, 2016)

Hatori said:


> Trying out a new chibi style and also practicing on my coloring style... Currently working on another piece
> 
> These are kind of big so I'll put them in spoilers
> 
> ...



just wanna let you know I think all your characters are so beautiful and so is your art!


----------



## Hatori (Nov 23, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> just wanna let you know I think all your characters are so beautiful and so is your art!



Thank you very much, Skweekerz! Likewise for your characters and art <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 23, 2016)

Hatori said:


> Thank you very much, Skweekerz! Likewise for your characters and art <3



Aww thanks so much Hatori! ♡


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Trystin (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## himeki (Nov 27, 2016)

drew this ray of sunshine


----------



## Bowie (Nov 27, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 29, 2016)

Pfft been busy doin stuffs



 And some bouncy pixels


----------



## himeki (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## pocky (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm still not happy with the facial proportions so I'll work on it more in the future





edit because I did something new


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 30, 2016)

pocky said:


> I'm still not happy with the facial proportions so I'll work on it more in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG I REALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE
thats some really nice art also


----------



## pocky (Dec 1, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> DANG I REALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE
> thats some really nice art also



thank you so much!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm super proud of this so hereee
http://pawpatrolbab.deviantart.com/art/PUPPY-WUV-Animation-648883883


----------



## Sepia (Dec 3, 2016)

I just made this! =D


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

Sepia said:


> I just made this! =D



✓✓✓ approved by john cena


----------



## Sepia (Dec 3, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> ✓✓✓ approved by john cena



That is the only kind of approval I seek. Thanks man!


----------



## Hatori (Dec 3, 2016)

*resized & watermarked


I drew this for someone in exchange for an adopt, pretty happy with the result!





I'll also add these busts I did of my characters:



Spoiler:  1













Spoiler:  2


----------



## FleuraBelle (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Le-Vane (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Dec 4, 2016)

Hatori said:


> *resized & watermarked
> 
> 
> I drew this for someone in exchange for an adopt, pretty happy with the result!
> ...



wowow I really like the traditional drawing you did!

ah I was referencing the one in the 1st spoiler but I don't know if it's traditional lol.
Looks amazing nonetheless!


----------



## Hatori (Dec 4, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> wowow I really like the traditional drawing you did!
> 
> ah I was referencing the one in the 1st spoiler but I don't know if it's traditional lol.
> Looks amazing nonetheless!



Oh, no it's not traditional! It's just a sketch I did on SAI~ 

Thank you so much for your kind words ! ///


----------



## Pearls (Dec 11, 2016)

I drew the first 3 today and Star like last week


----------



## Silversea (Jul 8, 2017)

Impulse draw of eevee 






Argh I wish I had more time to do stuff like this asdfjeklrsrw


----------



## frogpup (Jul 8, 2017)

Tablet started working again the other day, drew my mayor


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Spoiler: CHIEF X SHARI TRASH CAN DOWN YOU GO


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 8, 2017)

hecc y'all are so good


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 8, 2017)

Just finished this~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 8, 2017)

(thanks tee-tee ♥)


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 10, 2017)

Felt like drawing some villagers~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 13, 2017)

Feel like i'm spamming dis thread lol


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 13, 2017)

Commissions here and there.


----------



## cas cas (Jul 13, 2017)

Quick sketch


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Jul 14, 2017)

I feel really shy about posting this but;


----------



## tifachu (Jul 14, 2017)

currently in the process of making me & all my villagers ^.^ i can't wait to finish it & see how it turns out



Spoiler: wip


----------



## Squidward (Jul 14, 2017)

Gosh I need to start drawing again


----------



## riummi (Jul 14, 2017)

Spoiler: puts off art by doing other art. im soRry




















ignore the raffle thing lol





Spoiler: also i am amazed by my sudden improv. LIKE look at this thing from 2 years ago vs now


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 14, 2017)

riummi said:


> ---


omg so sparkly and gorgeous ;-;


----------



## tifachu (Jul 14, 2017)

finally finished my sig! chrissy's face looks so derpy but i swear i tried to redraw it like 5 times and didnt rly improve idk what happened


Spoiler: better res


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 15, 2017)

riummi said:


> Spoiler: puts off art by doing other art. im soRry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am head over heels in love with your style ;_;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

:>


Spoiler


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 15, 2017)

riummi said:


> Spoiler: puts off art by doing other art. im soRry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo beautiful gosh  I love it <3


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 15, 2017)

Spoiler: really wonky inking










Idk I'm practicing hands so they came out stupid and I'm not the best at inking either lmao either way it's a new art style I tried that I'm probably gonna keep


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2017)

Spoiler: wip still got stuff to fix *addded new wip


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 15, 2017)

This was from a week back but it's my most recent piece :')



Spoiler: It's kinda messy but oh well


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2017)

for a raffle


Spoiler


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

:33

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread glitched af lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> This was from a week back but it's my most recent piece :')
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's kinda messy but oh well


This is amazing! Truly...wow! 0.0


----------



## riummi (Jul 18, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 18, 2017)

riummi said:


> Spoiler


----------



## riummi (Jul 18, 2017)

tobiochan said:


> *brings leg down onto table and breaks the sound barrier*
> 
> boi... your art is stunning :0
> do you have a deviantart or tumblr where you post your art? *^*



thank you :00 I don't use my dA that often ;; and my tumblr is mixed but they're both 'riummi' :')) I use my instagram the most


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 19, 2017)

--


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2017)

sorry there's so many lol but here's some stuff i've drew since last time i posted here


Spoiler:  



recent ~


























older (february - march) ~


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 19, 2017)

--


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Fanart for a person who does covers on youtube //w//



Spoiler: ♥


----------



## piichinu (Jul 20, 2017)

lol i never finish anything so even tho this is small i will clap 4 myself


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2017)

Spoiler: tsuyu <3


----------



## Hatori (Jul 20, 2017)

Haven't posted here in a while but here's what I've done recently that I'm pretty proud of! (sorry, it's cropped/watermarked;; )


----------



## WinterSadie (Jul 20, 2017)

Some Fnaf Fanart, my most recent art.


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2017)

Spoiler:  character belongs to glumish on tumblr (her design was so cute)










feelin tempted to make my own bnha oc heheh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 21, 2017)

..


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jul 22, 2017)

Akashi Seijuro from KnB ^_^
I wanted to use my own style but it looked really bad


----------



## Milleram (Jul 22, 2017)

I tried out a new chibi style today:






It's not amazing or anything, but I think it turned out kinda cute. I might offer this style as a commission option sometime soon.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 23, 2017)

Er.. What is dis?!


----------



## DevotedHaunting (Jul 23, 2017)

Wished I new about this thread before lol. Here are some art pieces that I have done recently. 
First time in ages actually working with colour, I prefer monochrome as you will below as well;

Some images may be a bit large :x


Spoiler: Art Here



*Piece for a giveaway on here;*




*
Piece which I am selling as prints for my store;*
Hope this is ok to post..





*WIP(WorkInProgress) Piece;*


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 23, 2017)

Meh, was just doodling and dis thing was born~


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

Spoiler: drew these yesterday























Also the new one's really sketchy and bad but I redrew the first digital drawing I ever did


Spoiler


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jul 23, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Meh, was just doodling and dis thing was born~



That thing is adorable!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

just drew these


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 24, 2017)

first seriously drawn fullbody in a very long timeee

i love drawing her & her wavy hair ; w ;


Spoiler: kinda big picture


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 24, 2017)

More pixel stuff~


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

Legit I have not drawn in two weeks or something but I somehow found the willpower to draw my town mayor today, so here are some sloppy-ish doodles I whipped up. :')



Spoiler:  bleh


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2017)

Spoiler: inspiredbymebeingsad LOL


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

drew for the first time in days on MS paint
was a freebie/quickie for the gaiaonline forum, word game "Draw the avatar above you on MS paint"!


Spoiler










idk why i like it more than my regular chibi style, i guess because on paint i typically don't start with lines and start using colors and just making shapes instead, and lining come last


----------



## frogpup (Jul 25, 2017)

wendy moved in today so I drew her o:


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

doing an art trade w my friend!! this took me 4 hours to do i think im getting faster and producing better results at the same time!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

tifachu said:


> doing an art trade w my friend!! this took me 4 hours to do i think im getting faster and producing better results at the same time!!


Ur art is so cute


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 25, 2017)

I just finished this request for some one on Deviantart~


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 26, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Meh, was just doodling and dis thing was born~


I love this turtle


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Started on a painting for my mom this evening.

I can't bare to look at it much right now, because the lighting in our house is so bad (all warm colored lights)
 but if this is what i got done in a few hours, at least i have 2 more whole weeks to work on it lol. Honestly i am not a big fan of painting, because i'm just a super messy person :/




Also, men r so ugly to draw uggh, no offence to any men out there or ppl who like to draw men...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Edit: wait nvm


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 27, 2017)

An drawing I did for a trade with Tifachu~




Also just a quick request drawing from DA


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Some of my other art



Spoiler: my Acnl character













Spoiler: random











ehh


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 28, 2017)

Spoiler











Just finished a trade for a person on deviantart! u v u
my eyes hurt


----------



## Trystin (Jul 29, 2017)

Working on a trade with wingedmutt from tumblr


----------



## Kautalya (Jul 29, 2017)

View attachment 204848

proud of his color scheme!!! And im usually bad at picking colors,,,,


----------



## frogpup (Jul 30, 2017)

I drew these a few days apart, sometime last week :- ) ! trying to have fun with art again


----------



## applebean (Jul 30, 2017)

this is my most recent thing hehe (its hall n oates but furries)


----------



## riummi (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 7, 2017)

Just finished an art trade with TheLilAnimator on DA~
She wanted a page doll of her oc.


----------



## twins (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## himeki (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## DevotedHaunting (Aug 11, 2017)

Working on some custom commissions pieces;


----------



## Pearls (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 12, 2017)

Finished another Art trade! 





Trade with ChaoticCasanova on Da~


----------



## Keitara (Aug 13, 2017)

I tried to draw in Master Yon's style /o\ it's nothing special but I'm happy with the result T v T


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 16, 2017)

After 5 million years of leaving my tablet in the dust, I finally picked it up to draw an avi for TBT.
It's my town's mayor,, lol
Also did actual lineart, it's been half a year since I last did proper, clean lineart I stg.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 17, 2017)

Here are two DA commissions I finished today. The details on the chibi nearly killed me. DX



Spoiler: Large Images


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 18, 2017)

damn i need to be drawing more

but uhh did this some time ago?


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 19, 2017)

Keitara said:


> I tried to draw in Master Yon's style /o\ it's nothing special but I'm happy with the result T v T



Really like this!


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 19, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> .



I absolutely love this *_________*


----------



## Pearls (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Pearls (Aug 19, 2017)

I finished that allura sketch lmao


----------



## Hatori (Aug 20, 2017)

Just wanted to try doodling my main ocs in ACNL style! These were fun to do~


----------



## Hatori (Aug 23, 2017)

Made a full body pixel of my boy Miles! I've still much to learn but I'm pretty happy with the result!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 23, 2017)

i've literally been working on this design for three months but am still not 100% happy with the colours x-x


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 25, 2017)

finished my second pegafluff adopt ♥♥
http://fav.me/dbl4old




​


----------



## Pearls (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Milleram (Aug 29, 2017)

I drew this Pegafluff design for myself as part of *milk.desu*'s MYO event.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2017)

pidgey pidge


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Aug 30, 2017)

For an art contest on DA c:



Spoiler


----------



## Hatori (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been doodling a whole ton lately;; (some are re-sized!)



Spoiler:  x


----------



## squidpops (Sep 2, 2017)

This is my animal crossing oc character I made a month or so ago! Drew him again yesterday 
not sure why the file is so small on here but oh well


----------



## frogs (Sep 2, 2017)

some art for a draw to adopt contest on deviantart


----------



## Warrior (Sep 2, 2017)

I mistakenly posted multiple times!!


----------



## Warrior (Sep 2, 2017)

I mistakenly posted multiple times!!


----------



## Warrior (Sep 2, 2017)

Spoiler












nya! whoa! posts weren't showing up now this hold on


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 2, 2017)

not drawing weekly really makes a difference... Q Q
progress of a small illust


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2017)

drew an icon of myself for instagram


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 2, 2017)

Finally done after like 30h of attempting to design this TT_TT


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## goro (Sep 6, 2017)

this is the first time i've posted my art here so i'm a little nervous but here i just drew this


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 6, 2017)

Spoiler: These were fun to paint



character design





Throwback


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 8, 2017)

Had some free time so I did a lil drawing of my bab~


----------



## A r i a n e (Sep 8, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> .



that's so prettyyyy! I love Spiritus' design so much ♥


----------



## unluckiestclover (Sep 8, 2017)

Warrior said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so cute!! I love the colors and their fluffy scarf aaaaaaa


----------



## Hatori (Sep 9, 2017)

when you're too lazy to line and properly color so you just color the sketch instead;;






sketches are more fun imo! o)--(


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2017)

I drew my villager from design a villager contest because I can't just make a character and then NOT draw them.






Just a doodle so it's kinda sloppy but here she is. xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2017)

yeah i had to draw his ipre redesign i did last night


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm doing a drawing of my OC Scarlett holding a lil raccoon in her arms.




I think it's going pretty well so far


----------



## togen (Sep 9, 2017)

did a 20min warmup sketch earlier ^-^


----------



## apharel (Sep 12, 2017)

First time making a character sheet of a character I [often neglected but] made like 8 years ago. Dx

AKA why I should never make a bullet journal OTL


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 13, 2017)

; 777;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 13, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> ; 777;



Just wanted to say i lov your watermark lmao (and your art ofc!)
Eggs &#55356;&#57203;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 13, 2017)

back view practices

2015 → 2017


----------



## Hatori (Sep 13, 2017)

Been having a lot of fun drawing this guy lately! I love his outfit and his color scheme~

A chibi, doodle, and pixel:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

I finished coloring this but I'm not sure where to go from here...

Any suggestions?

I also rly appreciate feedback ;w;


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 13, 2017)

Yonkorin said:


> Just wanted to say i lov your watermark lmao (and your art ofc!)
> Eggs ��


ah hahaha, thank-you ; v;
new new deviant name is milk-and-eggs because they are my two babs (my doggo and catto) and I love eggs and milk
huhu so I needed a new watermark to match ; q;


----------



## Lux33 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sooooooooooo jealous of those who are good at art.
It's a piece I draw during my lunch break. 
Emmmmmmm, don't laugh at me. (*/∇＼*)


----------



## Hatori (Oct 1, 2017)

Gettin' in the Halloween spirit, so I'm starting off by doodling some of my evil children (and Izumi with his head replaced with a DIY Jack-O'-Lantern)

I should get in some practice for gore pieces too

(I also need to do more crayon chibis, those are always so fun and relaxing to do!)


















Spoiler:  Stylized Cartoon gore


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm rly proud of this redesign of a drawing i made like 2 years ago? ; w ;



Spoiler:  before













Spoiler: after


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2017)

I made a cute little halloweenie thing.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

Just a doodle.

Yup, just a doodle


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 3, 2017)

i drew my neopet lol :')


----------



## Jacob (May 6, 2019)

I hope it's ok to bump this super old thread up, I finally was able to sit down and draw again last night after months of not doing so and I'm happy with the way it turned out. Fairly quick 45 minutes, but I think it's kinda a cool style that I can play around with more.

(I'm not sure where I've seen this character design before but it pretty much came to fruition as I was drawing it. Hopefully I didn't just plagiarize some Marvel super villain or something)


----------



## Byebi (May 7, 2019)

Oooh, jumping in on this! :>


----------



## Warrior (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Beanz (May 8, 2019)

Wow, all of these are so amazing! I wanna also make a post here too.


This is a drawing of a book I drew. I’m proud of it cuz I’m not very good at drawing on paper in my own opinion.


----------



## Byebi (Jun 5, 2019)

redraw kinda???
one on right was done in 2018


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 14, 2019)

I?m rather pround of this one, especially considering I drew at a third grade level in february, lol.  ~ link ~


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> I?m rather pround of this one, especially considering I drew at a third grade level in february, lol.  ~ link ~



wow I really like your semi-realistic style! c:

Not strictly "art" but I gotta say I'm really proud of how my signature turned out considering I haven't done this graphical style in like 2 years ;-;


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 17, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> wow I really like your semi-realistic style! c:
> 
> Not strictly "art" but I gotta say I'm really proud of how my signature turned out considering I haven't done this graphical style in like 2 years ;-;



Wow, i really love your style!! If you ever open up an art shop on here, you should let me know even though I wouldnt be able to afford anything from it. 

Also, could you tell me how you made your signature have two columns? I could not figure it out


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 18, 2019)

~ link ~

I drew this on my phone, and believe it or not it took over 3 days of drawing nearly every waking hour...and I hate it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 18, 2019)

Warrior said:


>



Aaw, Tutu! ♡^♡ Only the best girl there is.


----------



## Milleram (Jun 18, 2019)

Here's a chibi commission I finished earlier this week:



Spoiler: Large image


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 18, 2019)

amye.miller said:


> Here's a chibi commission I finished earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large image


Wow, this is so cute!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 18, 2019)

I kind of had to whip something up after the announcement of the sequel to BotW being in development,, so I did this last week! :>


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 19, 2019)

Misera said:


> I kind of had to whip something up after the announcement of the sequel to BotW being in development,, so I did this last week! :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler



Woah, this is gorgeous


----------



## Milleram (Jun 19, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Wow, this is so cute!!



Thank you so much! c:


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 20, 2019)

I had the sudden urge to do some fanart of the villagers in the trailer for ACNH. Finally no more tank tops



Spoiler:  villager couture


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 20, 2019)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I had the sudden urge to do some fanart of the villagers in the trailer for ACNH. Finally no more tank tops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aah, this is so cute!! Look at sweet little freya!!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 20, 2019)

some concept art for what the airport in ACNH might look like. there was a tiny shot of one of the corners of it in the E3 presentation...



Spoiler: airport


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

This took me a few days in total to get this done. I felt so happy when I finished it! I made Smash Bros. Ultimate stock icons for my villagers!

Bones


Agent S


Gruff


Celia


Tipper


Buck


Deirdre


Jacques


Kitt


Tangy


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 23, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Woah, this is gorgeous



thank you! ^^


----------



## Irescien (Jun 24, 2019)

I made this lil doodle of my mayor for a new icon, I was in need of an update uwu


Spoiler: :->


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 24, 2019)

Spaarki said:


> I made this lil doodle of my mayor for a new icon, I was in need of an update uwu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :->



Ugh, this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Irescien (Jun 24, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Ugh, this is so gorgeous!!



Oh gosh thank you!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 25, 2019)

Spoiler: just some practice with pastel colouring ^^


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 27, 2019)

*Just made a comic*



Spoiler: the comic


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Spoiler: trying to draw things other than just headshots


----------

